# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Night vs. Morning Person

## Koalafan

Which part of the day do you prefer the most? 

I prefer mornings  ::):

----------


## Monroe

I am definitely a morning person.  I like waking up all refreshed and getting my cup of coffee and start off my day early.

----------


## Sym

I'm a night person. I often feel sick in the morning. If I can just skip the early morning hours, I am in a much better mood.

----------


## L

I can do either - but I guess morning more so. I don't mind getting up early and am never cranky in the morning. I do feel more tired in the evening if I went out but I stay up pretty late a lot too.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I much prefer the night. I hate waking up in the mornings, but can go a long time before I need to sleep.  :Razz:  I get most of my stuff done during the night.

----------


## CityofAngels



----------


## kc1895

Every morning I wake up tired, groggy, agitated, and feel like a zombie.  At night, I feel energetic, content, and mentally clear- the complete opposite of the morning.  I have no concept of what it feels like to be a "morning person".

----------


## WineKitty

> Every morning I wake up tired, groggy, agitated, and feel like a zombie.  At night, I feel energetic, content, and mentally clear- the complete opposite of the morning.  I have no concept of what it feels like to be a "morning person".



^^^Exactly how I am.  I despise getting up early, it's like torture and I am brain fogged until mid day.  I work PT and work evenings because that is a much better shift for me than mornings.  I do have to work tomorrow morning and am dreading it but it is just one day.  I have always been a evening/night person.  I regularly stay up until 1 to 3 am and sleep until 10 to 11 depending on what I have to do that day.

----------


## Equinox

I related with kc1895 and WineKitty completely, I'm most definitely a certified night owl and morning loather.

----------


## Antidote

Night owl here. I'm most productive, alert and creative in the evenings.

----------


## Skippy

I go back n' forth, but usually mornings.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I just drank some coffee. Definitely won't be falling asleep tonight!  ::D:  Thankfully it's my day off tomorrow.

----------


## Nelly

Afternoon lol. I'm terrible in the mornings and at night as well so it's during the day where I'm most at ease when I'm keeping busy

----------


## Marleywhite

I am a night person  ::D:

----------


## JustAShadow

Total night person here!

----------


## Member11

Very much a night person here, if there was 24/7 shopping here, I would never see the sun.  :XD:

----------


## Prodigy

^

----------


## Sagan

I'm a morning person. go to sleep every night around 7 wake up around 8  ::):

----------


## jsgt

Night. Everything is so calm and peaceful. I'd rather deal with people when they're tired, because they seem a little friendlier. Also, I feel protected by the darkness.

----------

